# Decals



## Jim49 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi, anyone know where I can get the audi logo decals for the panel in front of the rear wheels
Cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Loads on eBay


----------



## Jim49 (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Got mine off eBay, just searched 'Audi stickers'. There are loads of designs and colours to choose from and they don't cost much, I went for these:










They're not everyone's cup of tea, but the good thing is, they aren't permanent and can be removed at any time.


----------



## Jim49 (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks guys, will have a nose on ebay
Thanks again


----------

